# MINSK | Golf Club "MINSK" | U/C



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Golf Club "MINSK"​*









*Master Plan*

Golf complex includes a residential village and sports-tourist part. Total area - 318 hectares. The residential township will: - 682 Cottage - 102 townhouses;
- 204 apartments.

The first phase of residential development - it's 56 cottages, each of which is located at the site in 1500-2500 m2. A very close - a 9-hole course and golf learning center with a platform for training. The first consists of an 18-hole world-class field and clubhouse.

*Golf Club «Minsk» includes:*

- Club House;
- The field of golf for 18 holes;
- Driving range for 9 holes;
- Driving range (for testing long-range attacks);
- Building a golf learning center;

Golf course takes into account the natural landscape. The plot of a young mixed forest is rich in pine, birch and heather. The territory of the golf complex is adjacent to the national reserve "Stiklevo."

Project of golf course designed by *«Dave Thomas Limited»*

The architectural concept of the Club house and building a golf training center designed by *"Calderpeel"*



*Golf Courses​*
The winding pattern - the main highlight of the field: it begins in the forest zone, then enters the open space with lakes, so that the natural balance is fully preserved. You can enjoy the harmony of the club house with a terrace - a great view from there on the field.

18-hole course designed by the length of 6670m for the game at the highest level. It will be the prestigious international tournaments.

When designing a golf course architect Paul Thomas (UK) tried to preserve the natural landscape. Therefore, each hole - a unique itinerary for even an experienced player.

*Golf learning center​*









Beginners need not fear his inexperience - professional educators Golf Learning Center will help to understand all the intricacies of the game. The building housed locker rooms, training room, golf simulator, a cafe, shop, room for repair of golf equipment.

Training Center for the first time imposed for the territory of the golf course. Because of this he became more accessible for beginners and can operate all year round.

*Club House​*









A unique interior, the latest technical equipment, refinement and warmth - The Clubhouse will give everything you need for rest. In this modern and comfortable building will be social events, celebrations for club members and residents of the village.

I floor - rooms for players, locker room, sauna, pro-shop.
II floor- room for club members, VIP-hall, cigar, wine boutique, restaurant, bar and a comfortable terrace overlooking the eighteenth hole and Cascade Lakes.
In the pro-shop will be presented to clothing, footwear, accessories and tools for the golf world's leading brands.


----------



## firemansparks (Sep 19, 2011)

wow that looks great


----------



## firemansparks (Sep 19, 2011)

but where is this located? i havent seen any description about where its built


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

It's located near the city(2km), but it is planned that it will be a part of Minsk soon.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*The first phase of construction*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Projects of cottages*

*1*



















*2.*



















*3.*



















*4.*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*8.9.2011*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Presentation*

At the end of September in Minsk was the presentation of the first Belarusian golf course and the opening of sales in the golf estate in the village "Greenwich".










Guests received a full presentation about the proposals in the field of golf
real estate, and, besides, great time, having plunged into a pleasant
atmosphere of the event.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Actively construction of houses*

07 March 2012



















http://www.golf-club.by/index.php/en/all-articles/news/271-2012-06-07-11-49-19


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*01 June 2012*

Work is under way for installation of drainage system on the 1-9 holes and shaping (relief) 10-18 holes 18-hole field. Work on the installation of home networks and storm sewer and water networks in the first phase of residential development (blocks 1 and 2) do not freeze any day! Completion of works on the networks of the first stage is scheduled for October this year.



















http://www.golf-club.by/index.php/en/all-articles/news/272-2012-06-07-11-53-30


----------



## Hauler (May 30, 2012)

>


Yes, a very nice golf course.


----------

